# Espace dans le dock



## Bionik (19 Juin 2006)

Ne vous moquez pas de moi, mais est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment insérer un espace dans le dock entre 2 icônes? J'ai vu çà sur une photo dans un magazine Mac (je sais plus lequel) et c'est assez cool pour "regrouper" les applis par fonction par exemple. Il me semble que j'avais trouvé où faire çà mais je m'en rappelle plus.
Amis de MacGé merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2006)

Je redirige vers le forum "Customisation" ... et te suggère d'ailleurs d'y jeter un oeil : 10 contre 1 que tu y trouveras ta réponse.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2006)

Regarde ici. Cela devrait te convenir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2006)

Il existe également Dock separators. Tu peux aussi placer ton dock sur la gauche ou sur la droite avec Dock mover et le rendre transparent avec Clear dock.


----------



## Bionik (19 Juin 2006)

Merci des réponses, je vais voir ca en rentrant ce soir


----------



## ice (25 Juin 2006)

&#192; quoi sert Dock mover? les fonctions qu'il propose sont d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sentent dans Mac os X.

 Me trompe-je?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Oui car il permet de placer le dock au dessus, de le placer au dessus, &#224; droite et &#224; gauche en fonction du placement du dock.
Par exemple en bas &#224; gauche.
Il permet aussi de changer les effets lors d'un placement d'une fen&#234;tre dans le dock avec un effet d'escalier ou "suck".


----------



## ice (25 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Oui car il permet de placer le dock au dessus, de le placer au dessus, &#224; droite et &#224; gauche en fonction du placement du dock.
> Par exemple en bas &#224; gauche.
> Il permet aussi de changer les effets lors d'un placement d'une fen&#234;tre dans le dock avec un effet d'escalier ou "suck".


Ok merci pour la pr&#233;cision


----------

